# All About Me



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I own two female fancy mice (Twix and Suki). Twix is a light brown agouti and Suki is a variegated black. I am planning on buying a male and breeding them, but I need to get more information first. I hope this website will help with that. I have a mouse website (http://mousemaniacs.weebly.com) where I record what I learn about mice. I love them so much better than hamsters they are so much more docile!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure you'll find all your mousey questions answered here!


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I hope you get any questions you have answered!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

welcome and good luck with your reading, theres certainly plenty out there


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

